# Morgan 38: CM38 #73 Free to Good Home



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just saw this in an e-mail from one of the listservs I'm on.

It's a storm damaged boat, but if you are willing to take a risk and work on it... you can have it for what it costs to get it out of there. A Morgan 38 is not a bad boat, and if you've got the skills, time and inclination to take on a project, this might be an interesting one. I haven't seen the boat, and don't know George, but thought that some enterprising soul on here might want to take a stab at it.



> My poor boat got beached by Katrina in the FL Keys in 2005. It's way on my rocky beach with hull damage on one side, repaired damage on the other. It's a good project boat for someone. It needs to be lifted with a crane and trucked out or patched on site and launched by a crane on a barge. If someone wants it, you'll have to take it away fast - neighbor's threatening to sue me over it. For parts and sails, roller furling, etc. those I'll sell separately at good prices if nobody wants the whole boat. It's a 1971 CM, nothing fancy, no electronics, just a plain old boat. Someone with more time than I have could get this classic back in the water where it belongs. Otherwise, I'm afraid I'll have to let the county take it off to the glue factory, as I just don't have the time to deal with it all. If anyone's interested, please contact me right away, as I don't have much time to find it a good home. I'd much rather have it sailing somewhere than have it dumped.
> 
> I'll take some pics and answer any questions. Winches are good, sails good, mast good, Profurl roller furling good to very good, autopilot still in box. Tell your friends!
> 
> George-glgraves at bellsouth dot net


P.S. If you do get the boat, let me know how it turns out, I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*It's to bad*

people wait so long befor deciding to unload there dammaged boats. From my experience the worst dammage comes from rain water setting in the interior over a couple years and rotting away the boat from the inside out.

I have posted a nother couple questions for you saildog on other thread.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have a morgan 37 and woud be interested in sails/parts. where would i find this post


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*It would help if you either learned to read, or if you do know how, you went back and actually read the first post. * George's e-mail address is at the bottom of the quote box, which it the post he wrote on ANOTHER LISTSERV.   



jasonr575 said:


> i have a morgan 37 and woud be interested in sails/parts. where would i find this post


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

Saildog. I can read very well. May i suggest you take a few lessons yourself. i had already emailed george prior to my post. 
In my message i was not asking for georges email. i was requesting the location of the original post so i can follow up and watch for any future information on the vessel. 
May i also suggest some lessons in manners.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

SD, that was uncalled for.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sasha-

If Jason had been a bit more clear about what information he was looking for, my response would be uncalled for. He said:


> i have a morgan 37 and woud be interested in sails/parts. where would i find this post


If he had clarified that he was looking for where the original message had been posted, I would have been happy to tell him that... but his post was vague and poorly worded... and with his attitude, I see no reason to help him further.

BTW, a Listserv is an e-mail server that sends to a specific mailing list, and isn't a forum, where you can sign up and read the posts, you have to be subscribed to the listserv.


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> ... but his post was vague and poorly worded... and with his attitude, I see no reason to help him further...


I read no "Help" in your first reply so I fail to see how you could help him "further".

Jason, please accept my apologies for being treated so rudely. It was uncalled for in my opinion...just as SD's opinion is his own.
Please don't give up on this board - it's a great place, with good people (including SD most of the time  ) and full of good information.

Regards,

Rick


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Well put Wannafish!!!!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> *It would help if you either learned to read, or if you do know how, you went back and actually read the first post. * George's e-mail address is at the bottom of the quote box, which it the post he wrote on ANOTHER LISTSERV.


C'mon SD you can treat fellow sailors better than that and your response was quite over the top! I understood he was looking for info on the original post from reading his message. Jeeze how many cups of Joe have you had today..?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Let's all take a deep breath and count to 10 (or some other number of your choice).
Perhaps SD would have responded to the question: Which listserv did you find this notice on?
Once you join a listserver your email inbox CAN become quite crowded. It sounds like the best way to contact old Georgie is via e-mail.


----------



## ceol (Apr 15, 2007)

dang it, it takes both of my hands to count to 10, at least you did not say 20. i was hoping for 5. that way i could keep typing. 

G~


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Its my fault - I PM'ed SD and told him "I double dare you to go off another FREE boat posting....", so I'll take blame and I owe you 5 bucks SD...(monopoly money as promised)


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the support and encouragement. I admit may be i could have worded things more proper but thought a list serve was like another message board. and i was getting my point accross and "It would help if you either learned to read" was not needed. thanks again for sticking up for me, i guess it is just a process to learn who to communicate with and who to avoid. 
jason


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason,
I own a 19' Lightning among other boats and I joined their listserver (service) and my in-box was flooded with all kinds of useful stuff I didn't care about. It is the same with any Yahoo group you join (unless you check the no-reply box). I was curious which list server SD had found the 'free' Morgan on but now that the Gints might be playing the Pats I can wait for SD to smugly reply once the stupor bowl is over and done with. 
SD seems to know a lot about what he posts but is not the kind of know-it-all I want along for crew. We all have our boundaries (no offense intended SD).


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

caleb b check your private messages


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jason—

According to the post on the listserv, it was posted to one of the Morgan forums, but I don't know which. Sorry, I tore your head off, it was a bit much... but I've been sick the last three days and grumpier than usual.  

CalebD—

The message came off of one of the two liveaboard forums that I'm subscribed to, but I'm not sure which one, since one is supposed to be replacing the older one, since the older one isn't really being supported very well ATM.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

CalebD said:


> SD seems to know a lot about what he posts but is not the kind of know-it-all I want along for crew.


I'd like to see you get SD away from posting on Sailnet long enough to crew for you...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Been there...done that... damn...didn't get a t-shirt.  right now it is the frozen days of the long cold dark though... 



labatt said:


> I'd like to see you get SD away from posting on Sailnet long enough to crew for you...


----------

